# The Best Single Player FPS Games of the Last 10-ish Years (post Crysis)



## dirtyferret (Mar 20, 2019)

Inspired by the bit-tech article of a similar name (see below) I decided to create another poll, this one about single player FPS post 2007.  You can vote for more then one game and post any you think deserve to be mentioned.  I used most of the bit-tech list and included some I personally like. 

*Some of the games are more RPG but they have guns, it's first person and you shoot the bad guys.  You can only have ten poll options so I tried to limit one from each series. 

https://bit-tech.net/features/gaming/pc/the-10-best-first-person-shooters-of-the-last-10-years/1/


----------



## 64K (Mar 20, 2019)

I went with Metro: Last Light Redux, Bioshock Infinite, Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Borderlands.

If I had to pick the best of that list it would be Bioshock Infinite. Based on a recommendation from @rtwjunkie I got the DLC Burial At Sea and thoroughly enjoyed that too. btw they are all on sale on Steam right now.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 20, 2019)

what about Fallout 4 ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2019)

64K said:


> I got the DLC Burial At Sea and thoroughly enjoyed that too.


It really tied the whole series up nice and tidy, don’t you think?  It’s just a shame they chose to do that through the extra cost of DLC.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 20, 2019)

64K said:


> I went with Metro: Last Light Redux, Bioshock Infinite, Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Borderlands.
> 
> If I had to pick the best of that list it would be Bioshock Infinite. Based on a recommendation from @rtwjunkie I got the DLC Burial At Sea and thoroughly enjoyed that too. btw they are all on sale on Steam right now.



I just started the first section of Burial at Sea last week, forgot how good Bioshock Infinite is. 



xtreemchaos said:


> what about Fallout 4 ?



Great game but you can also pause combat in it through VATs so I figured it was more RPG then First Person Shooter.  It will definitely go on my RPG poll.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 21, 2019)

My vote will probably be Destiny or Battlefield Bad Company 2, Destiny i've dumped most hours on in most recent years and Battlefield Bad Company 2 to me is still one of my favourite multiplayer and it felt right in terms of destructibility of environment, gameplay was nice and graphics were amazing.

Oh can't forget maybe Halo 3 aswell...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2019)

Pure shooter...I'd go with RAGE.  It's got the tight controls like any ID Software game does but on top of that, it's one of the rare shooters I can say I wouldn't mind replaying a third time.  It's like a Borderlands that doesn't suck.

Because RAGE isn't on the list, Wolfenstein: The New Order gets my vote but it's not as good.


Of the entire list, I would say Deus Ex: Human Revolution is the best game but...it's a sneaky adventure game more than anything.  Shooting is cheat mode in that game.




dirtyferret said:


> It will definitely go on my RPG poll.


I would never forgive you if Alpha Protocol wasn't on there.  Made by the same people that made Fallout: New Vegas and just all around amazing.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2019)

I am surprised I couldn't see Unreal Tournament in there..  One of my most played FPS games ever that one


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Had my doubts picking one from this list. Went with Metro, but really, there's not that much revolutionary in any of these games...


----------



## bug (Mar 21, 2019)

My interest in the genre faded at Doom 3. So more than 10 years ago. I have tried Shadow Warrior more recently (I really disliked the original) and while I found it nice, I still haven't finished it.
To me, the best shooters were Wolfenstein, Doom, Doom II, Serious Sam and Serious Sam: The Second Encounter.


----------



## IceScreamer (Mar 21, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pure shooter...I'd go with RAGE.  It's got the tight controls like any ID Software game does but on top of that, it's one of the rare shooters I can say I wouldn't mind replaying a third time.  It's like a Borderlands that doesn't suck.
> 
> Because RAGE isn't on the list, Wolfenstein: The New Order gets my vote but it's not as good.
> 
> ...


So that means I really should stop postponing playing Alpha Protocol?

Out of the games listed DX is by far my favorite one, closely followed by Doom and Titanfall 2.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> So that means I really should stop postponing playing Alpha Protocol?
> 
> Out of the games listed DX is by far my favorite one, closely followed by Doom and Titanfall 2.



Yeah I keep hearing good things about TF2... Guess that needs to be picked up at some point..

I'm actually quite surprised to _not_ see Fortnite, Apex or PUBG in this list (at least Apex...). I think BR shooters are the big thing this decade, like it or not. Its a pretty novel concept and it creates interesting gameplay.


----------



## tvamos (Mar 21, 2019)

I own 9/10 from this list, but only played 4/10 so I will not take a vote. But would like to say that I really enjoyed single plays of Medal of Honor, Medal of Honor: Warfighter, and SpecOps: The Line.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 21, 2019)

where's prey and shadow warrior 2.
prey+mooncrash were a nice change from all those pace driven shooters.
sw2 needs more recognition too.
both are top 3 for me.
titanfall 2 was great but too short.

HR is the best game on the list,but not the best shooter,can't compare it to games like doom and wolfenstein.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'm actually quite surprised to _not_ see Fortnite, Apex or PUBG in this list.


According to the title, list is only for single player games.

Only played a few of the games on the list, so my vote goes to Bioshock Inifinite. If you're playing with friends, the Borderlands series is crazy good fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfenstein: The New Order - I did beat the game twice to see the differences between the two choices at the beginning which may have left a sour taste in my mouth.  I can't really put a finger on it but I wasn't a fan in general.  I enjoyed the Wolfenstein reboot more (first Rock Steady reboot) because it had some meaningful RPG elements added.

Metro: Last Light Redux - Have not played.  Didn't really care for Metro 2033.

BioShock Infinite - Did not live up to the hype for me just like Bioshock 2 and Bioshock falling short.  I think the problem with these games, and probably why I shy away from the Wolf: New Order is because they're too on-rails.  RAGE stands out because it's open enough to feel like you're not being corralled even though you most definitely are.  Breaking up the monotony of murder with bouts of driving.  Open world but not so open that it feels grindy.  BioShock games definitely felt grindy while New Order felt like it never got to the point.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Best game on this list by far but not a shooter.  If you're playing this game as a shooter, you're doing it wrong.

Far Cry 3 - Even though this game is intended to be a shooter, it encourages you to play like Deus Ex over straight up shooting.  Alarms and the like incentivize the stealth approach, at least in part.  Action game more than shooter.

Doom - Not my cup of tea so never played.

Titanfall 2 - Single campaign is extremely short so never deemed it worth the money to buy.

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger -  I'd actually consider this the worst of the Call of Juarez games because it's literally on rails.  'Nuff said, really.  The only bad thing I have to say about Call of Juarez: The Cartel is that it's pretty short.

Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 -  Call of Duty franchise lost me at #4, never played any after that and that's not likely to change.

Borderlands - Definitely a shooter but it's basically MMO grind with an entirely forgettable story and very, very little in the way of variety.  Let's also not forget the terrible consolitis (driving SUCKS: !@#$%^& mouse steering that can't be !@#$%^& disabled for !@#$ sake) and how headshots often aren't very rewarding (especially with more than one player which buffs enemies).  The game drags on and on and on doing pretty much the same thing over and over and over.

Played 6 of 10 and being short/poor value proposition for single player on one handily eliminates it from something like RAGE which has everything that matters in spades (great mechanics, great story, great variety, great value, and did I mention John Goodman?).





Mmm completed RAGE campaign on Nightmare difficulty but not "Ultra Nightmare."  Maybe I should...


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 21, 2019)

Far Cry 3 gets my vote as I played it to death and have just started it again. It's a classic FPS with some RPG, with a decent story too.
Black Mesa is still my all time favourite and let's face it, it is a total remake and not a mod, in the strictest meaning of the word.
Wolfenstein and Doom, whilst masses of fun, ended up a bit samey for me in the end.
No Tomb Raider? I know it's third person, but it plays like an FPS.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wolfenstein: The New Order - I did beat the game twice to see the differences between the two choices at the beginning which may have left a sour taste in my mouth.  I can't really put a finger on it but I wasn't a fan in general.  I enjoyed the Wolfenstein reboot more (first Rock Steady reboot) because it had some meaningful RPG elements added.
> 
> Metro: Last Light Redux - Have not played.  Didn't really care for Metro 2033.
> 
> ...



To consider RAGE is a great shooter while skipping out on Metro LL (a very different experience from 2033 in a way, I'd recommend playing it at some point) and viewing Far Cry as an action game because it has 'stealth' elements (very poorly done at that)... is strange to me. On top of that, speaking of stealth, Metro actually does that a whole lot better IMO than FC3 did; especially on high difficulty where you simply _need_ to save resources. Metro actually does work with light/shadow sensitivity and sound for stealth, FC3 is far more basic at that. I'm left here wondering 'what did I miss in RAGE?!' Did you play some super advanced developers' cut or?

Personally I felt RAGE was a horrible, horrible game with an existential crisis. Repetitive, linear content (the 'levels' are super linear and its open world is just a vehicle to get to the level entrances) and very shallow gameplay with a small arsenal of guns and (silly) tools. It wanted to feel like a Borderlands or Fallout but that's just a facade, or fancy load screen. I think I finished it in 10 hours, being very disappointed. I also felt it just copied popular elements at the time and was mostly a showcase of its game engine, gameplay being an afterthought. So many things in it feel lackluster or unfinished, as if they wanted to implement an idea but stopped halfway because the budget was gone or something.

Funny how differently people can experience games! Far Cry 3, to me, was a run and gun fest because the reward for being stealthy simply isn't there; guns blazing worked fine and never really got punished enough to avoid it. Borderlands 1 is actually a pretty compact experience and not at all like the more expansive (and repetitive) BL2 though I agree with your thoughts on that in a general sense. For me it was the humor and atmosphere that kept it fresh, but I'm not particularly eager to dive into BL3 if its more of the same.



Rahnak said:


> According to the title, list is only for single player games.
> 
> Only played a few of the games on the list, so my vote goes to Bioshock Inifinite. If you're playing with friends, the Borderlands series is crazy good fun.



You're right totally missed it was SP only


----------



## Drone (Mar 21, 2019)

Haven't played any of them and not interested.

A brand new Duke Nukem, Blood, Unreal, Darkwatch, Timesplitters and Quake game would be damn good. Not gonna happen though, those days are long gone.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 21, 2019)

Farcry, Skyrim and Fallout are, IMO, heads and shoulders above the other games listed there.

PS: Wolfenstein The New Order - I don't need to be lectured about SJW values in a game. I almost barfed at their "story", powered trough just to see what action is offered... garbage there too. Who voted for that???


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 21, 2019)

There ain't no rest for the wicked, random loot generator doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## 64K (Mar 21, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Farcry, Skyrim and Fallout are, IMO, heads and shoulders above the other games listed there.
> 
> PS: Wolfenstein The New Order - I don't need to be lectured about SJW values in a game. I almost barfed at their "story", powered trough just to see what action is offered... garbage there too. Who voted for that???



Click on the title to see.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 21, 2019)

It was a rhetorical q. I don't know anyone here in reality.
But thanks for the tip.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> PS: Wolfenstein The New Order - I don't need to be lectured about SJW values in a game. I almost barfed at their "story", powered trough just to see what action is offered... garbage there too. Who voted for that???


Sorry must have missed that, I was too busy enjoying the shooting...


----------



## racer243l (Mar 21, 2019)

tvamos said:


> I own 9/10 from this list, but only played 4/10 so I will not take a vote. But would like to say that I really enjoyed single plays of Medal of Honor, Medal of Honor: Warfighter, and SpecOps: The Line.


Oh yes, very good recommendations. I remember the story of Warfighter getting me really emotional in the end. 
And Spec Ops just messes with your head, wether your character lived or it´s all just an illusion of a soldier returning from war. Still get´s me thinking


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> SJW values in a game.



You know what they say...

_beauty is in the eye of the beholder
_



Drone said:


> Haven't played any of them and not interested.
> 
> A brand new Duke Nukem, Blood, Unreal, Darkwatch, Timesplitters and Quake game would be damn good. Not gonna happen though, those days are long gone.



Oh yes... I still don't understand why Timesplitters hasn't seen a new release yet - and dev if you are reading this, INCLUDE THE MAP EDITOR thx.. Quake's alive and kicking though, right about now


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You know what they say...
> 
> _beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> _


I was forced to attend "political education" classes in my school years. I don't need it anymore.
Especially not when I am trying to have fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> I was forced to attend "political education" classes in my school years. I don't need it anymore.
> Especially not when I am trying to have fun.



r/whoosh applies here, I guess... My point was, you see what you want to see. I think this topic in its entirety is a perfect example of that. So many people experience so many games so differently. I haven't seen the SJW in that game for example, and even if its there, it never detracts from the game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

I picked several titles, but I can’t help but feel the list is very incomplete as far as SP FPS.


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> where's prey and shadow warrior 2.
> prey+mooncrash were a nice change from all those pace driven shooters.
> sw2 needs more recognition too.


+1 for mentioning Shadow Warrior 2. Quite fun game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Farcry, Skyrim and Fallout are, IMO, heads and shoulders above the other games listed there.


Of the ones you listed, only Farcry is a first person shooter. The other two are RPG’s.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 21, 2019)

I guess. Depending how you play them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2019)

Farcry for me, love this and them all except for primal, though its a shame you cant throw dino shit in it


----------



## Countryside (Mar 21, 2019)

Metro and Wolfenstein got my vote both have good gameplay and story line.

Its not on the list but i also liked Far Cry 5 with its good story, rich landscape and beautiful soundtracks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Metro and Wolfenstein got my vote both have good gameplay and story line.
> 
> Its not on the list but i also liked Far Cry 5 with its good story, rich landscape and beautiful soundtracks.



I think 5 is the best of the bunch, Love the combat, the looks, it's gorgeous imo.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

tigger said:


> I think 5 is the best of the bunch, Love the combat, the looks, it's gorgeous imo.


Agreed it’s the gotten the FC formula perfectly refined. They’ve kinda ruined it with FC New Dawn because they added RPG style hit points. C’mon Ubi you had it right!


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 21, 2019)

Just a few quick thoughts from reading many of the posts

Alpha Protocol - good game, kind of brought back memories of Project Snowblind* (a must play for _Deus Ex_  fans)
Skyrim - it's a first person RPG not shooter
Rage - good game but I thought Borderlands was better as did most other critics (79 to 81 on metacritic).  Plus borderlands has several games in the series so I gave it the nod.  Supposedly Rage 2 is looking very good.  If I had more then ten slots Rage would be on the list.
Human Revolution - it's the most RPG/sneak game on the list but does combine FPS elements.
Multiplayer FPS - didn't make the list because they lacked a single player campaign.

*Anyone who wants to try Project Snowblind, its on sale for 89 cents...its basically free

https://store.steampowered.com/app/7010/Project_Snowblind/


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Agreed it’s the gotten the FC formula perfectly refined. They’ve kinda ruined it with FC New Dawn because they added RPG style hit points. C’mon Ubi you had it right!



Heh. I couldn't get myself to even finish it... stopped before the halfway point even, I think. Repetitive been there done that, barely any creative or different weaponry, boring as shit environments and so much cliché it wasn't even funny. My highlight of the game was climbing the first tower for a quest and finding that easter egg voice line about not having to climb lots of towers. It also sets the tone for the game itself IMO; it stopped taking itself seriously. Where FC3 was 'the madness of Vaas' with a serious undertone and FC4 was even more serious in terms of bad guy, FC5 is hard not to laugh at. The religious nuts are... nuts and hard to take seriously. Every time i saw one I didn't even feel like shooting them, not satisfying at all - and the poor AI doesn't help that either.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I picked several titles, but I can’t help but feel the list is very incomplete as far as SP FPS.



that's kind of the point, to create a discussion of other FPS games.  The list was basically a combo of the bit-tech article with a few of my own thoughts


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

Someone mentioned the 2 new Medal of Honors. Those are must plays for FPS. I don’t know how many copies I’ve bought for friends. Put CoD campaigns to shame just their rather short length is their only faults



Vayra86 said:


> Heh. I couldn't get myself to even finish it... stopped before the halfway point even, I think. Repetitive been there done that, barely any creative or different weaponry, boring as shit environments and so much cliché it wasn't even funny. My highlight of the game was climbing the first tower for a quest and finding that easter egg voice line about not having to climb lots of towers. It also sets the tone for the game itself IMO; it stopped taking itself seriously. Where FC3 was 'the madness of Vaas' with a serious undertone and FC4 was even more serious in terms of bad guy, FC5 is hard not to laugh at. The religious nuts are... nuts and hard to take seriously. Every time i saw one I didn't even feel like shooting them, not satisfying at all - and the poor AI doesn't help that either.


Well I mean it’s still FC formula without the annoying bits like those horrible towers. The rest for me is just the formula in its most polished form. I also like the environment best. New Dawn is the same landscape but gone “Technicolor” with flowers and spray painted buildings..it’s gonna a little bit backwards again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> that's kind of the point, to create a discussion of other FPS games.  The list was basically a combo of the bit-tech article with a few of my own thoughts


Ohhhh, I’m a bit dense today. I didn’t realize I was supposed to stray off topic.


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2019)

Far Cry 3
Also prefered non redux versions of Metro.  Didn't like what the Redux did, even while it was subtle.
Call of Juarez Gun Slinger was very fun, but short.  Beat it a few times just because I liked the style and presentation, it was satisfying.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2019)

Vario said:


> Didn't like what the Redux did, even while it was subtle.



I get you, the original had a more raw, gritty feel to it right?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 21, 2019)

Let's not forget Ghost Recon Wildlands, a game that keeps me entertained for hours.


----------



## XL-R8R (Mar 21, 2019)

It's may have already been said... but, I think CoD: MW1 was potentially "the best"* FPS title to come out in the last 10 years.  


*_ its hard to call "the best" at anything game-wise as its a personal feeling after all and could even change when reminiscing about other titles we've forgotten about or chosen to move on from._


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> It's may have already been said... but, I think CoD: MW1 was potentially "the best"* FPS title to come out in the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> *_ its hard to call "the best" at anything game-wise as its a personal feeling after all and could even change when reminiscing about other titles we've forgotten about or chosen to move on from._


Definitely at the near the Top but I’d say the often overlooked MoH was a better story and the 2nd one was just as good.  But MW1 is definitely unforgettable.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 21, 2019)

A few good titles in the list, DOOM stands head & shoulders above these though, it is really in a league of its own.

Edit: A 16 player Serious Sam lan game is also a fantastic experience.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2019)

yakk said:


> A few good titles in the list, DOOM stands head & shoulders above these though, it is really in a league of its own.


Well I love Doom 3 though it’s not a popular opinion.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2019)

Soo, I should really stick with Wolfenstein: The New Order  then , it didnt really grab me so far , im not far into it just about past the train bit near the start.

Is it the story or gameplay that gets it in the list, ie doom I would say gameplay, more then story , metro probably equal on both, and deus ex mostly story imho.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> It's may have already been said... but, I think CoD: MW1 was potentially "the best"* FPS title to come out in the last 10 years.
> 
> _._


True, it was excellent, but believe it or not, it's already been 15 years!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 21, 2019)

Modern Warfare 2 is why I stopped playing the Call of Duty titles.  I couldn't make heads or tails as to why they would have put the "airport massacre" in the game...and thought they'd lost their flippin' minds.  Game or not....my conscious didn't care for it in the least.  I turned it off and never turned it back on.  To me...nothing short of creepy.

I had a helluva time getting my money back from Steam...but they caved sooner or later.

I voted for Metro:LL, but I also liked New Order quite a bit...it just made me VERY dizzy when I was playing.  So much so...that I had to stop.  The original Borderlands as well.  Although...I had no problems with Borderlands 2 or the Pre-Sequel.

After looking over this list...I do have to admit none of my favorites from the last 10 years are on here.  I guess deep down in my heart I'm an RPG guy who likes first person capabilities.  I never really put two and two together until today.

Best,

LC


----------



## 64K (Mar 21, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> Modern Warfare 2 is why I stopped playing the Call of Duty titles.  I couldn't make heads or tails as to why they would have put the "airport massacre" in the game...and thought they'd lost their flippin' minds.  Game or not....my conscious didn't care for it in the least.  I turned it off and never turned it back on.  To me...nothing short of creepy.
> 
> I had a helluva time getting my money back from Steam...but they caved sooner or later.
> 
> ...



I turned the airport massacre scene off too. I like killing the bad guys but not the innocent and unarmed even if they are just NPCs in a video game. It has no appeal to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> To consider RAGE is a great shooter while skipping out on Metro LL (a very different experience from 2033 in a way, I'd recommend playing it at some point) and viewing Far Cry as an action game because it has 'stealth' elements (very poorly done at that)... is strange to me. On top of that, speaking of stealth, Metro actually does that a whole lot better IMO than FC3 did; especially on high difficulty where you simply _need_ to save resources. Metro actually does work with light/shadow sensitivity and sound for stealth, FC3 is far more basic at that. I'm left here wondering 'what did I miss in RAGE?!' Did you play some super advanced developers' cut or?


Nightmare difficulty, perhaps?  Shooters aren't fun unless they challenge you but not to the point of frustration.  RAGE did exactly that for me.

Sneaking != Shooting so any game that has an emphasis on not shooting is an action game, not a shooter in my book so Metro Last Light shouldn't be on this list either.

I think in the whole Far Cry 3 game, they never managed to set off the alarm.  I always went in with bow, suppressed AR, and a suppressed sniper rifle.  I played all of the Far Cry games on the hardest difficulty which means your character is super squishy; hence, game pushing you into a stealthy approach to minimize resistance.

Come to think of it, played Deus Ex on the hardest difficulty as well and that forces you into the non-confrontational approach too...

Beat The New Order on "ÜBER" difficulty...game has more sneaking mechanics than I'd like in a shooter.  Was surprisingly easy at that difficulty too.  Perhaps combined is the reason why I elevate RAGE above it.



...the more I think about it, the more Red Faction: Armageddon climbs the list.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2019)

I quite liked Prey but not even a mention


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I quite liked Prey but not even a mention



Whoever makes the poll, gets to pick the games on it, which are his faves etc


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nightmare difficulty, perhaps?  Shooters aren't fun unless they challenge you but not to the point of frustration.  RAGE did exactly that for me.
> 
> Sneaking != Shooting so any game that has an emphasis on not shooting is an action game, not a shooter in my book so Metro Last Light shouldn't be on this list either.
> 
> ...



Point taken, nice that you find such fun and challenge at top difficulty. Respect


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 22, 2019)

I would say Doom and Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 22, 2019)

Best FPS I played in recent times is Titanfall 2, the story and gameplay is amazing and managed to incorporate good FPS ingredients from other game (like time manipulation ala Singularity) into one game and done it correctly, a big surprise for a game that previously have no single player. 

But for post Crysis I would nominate the original Metro 2033. The story, the atmosphere, and the amazing graphics gets my vote. I didn't really like Last Light to be honest, if the graphics are more like the original game perhaps I would enjoy it more. Sure it was clunky and stealth is a bit broken, but that's the beauty of it.

Honourable mention is Wolfenstein TNO and Doom 2016, I thought the alternate 'modern post WWII Nazi' won't work but it did for me. Sad the sequel falls flat in comparison. Doom 2016 is the first game I ever bought at launch day, and it was well worth it. Stick to original ingredients like no reload and incorporate some modern touch like weapon mods (but not the gore, those are from Brutal Doom which is a mod).


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2019)

Fallout 4, Prey, Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Vario (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I get you, the original had a more raw, gritty feel to it right?


Agreed.
I think people assume Redux is better because it came later but I think it was a worse version for both games.

If you want to play a gripping SP shooter game, I recommend Spec Ops The Line.  It is a 3rd person game so it might not count for this discussion, still warrants a mention in my book though.  https://store.steampowered.com/app/50300/Spec_Ops_The_Line/

Also, I really hated Doom 2016.

I voted Far Cry 3 because it was the best of the options in the Poll.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2019)

Although DOOM is clearly formulaic, it does exactly what it promises. In fact, it's probably the purest shooter out there, not to mention the new (relatively) game engine and performance on Vulkan setting.
It's the kind of game I go back to when I simply want to blast shit to death, purely for the hell of it.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 22, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I love Doom 3 though it’s not a popular opinion.



It might just be too much game for a lot of people, it can be quite intense at higher difficulty levels, 
 so that's kinda to be expected it would appeal to a more hardcore audience. 
That would be part of why it stands on its own.  Similar to a Quake style audience.


----------



## Vario (Mar 22, 2019)

I love Doom 3 as well.  F.E.A.R. too.  Metro 2033 for same reasons.  Going back a bit further, Thief the Dark Project.

Did not like Doom 2016 because I hated the bland arena levels, the kill everything in the room to continue repetitive nature, the fact that you can push a button to one shot melee, especially with the chainsaw, the shittiness of the plot (yes, doom guy doesnt' care about plot at beginning, 10 minutes later: hey lets trap you in an elevator with a robot for 5 minutes while he explains plot), the dumb collectibles everywhere.  I really hated the knockoff metal music and if you turned off the music there was no sound effects at all save for some vacuum cleaner noises from a few demons.  They were really lazy with the sound design.  The doom guy is a total edgelord that every 13 year old desires to be.  I grew out of that phase 2 decades ago so no thanks.  The graphics were pretty uninteresting.  The AI is a joke.  Circle and strafe.  If I wanted to play an arena game in singleplayer I'd go back to UT99's campaign.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 22, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I quite liked Prey but not even a mention



I mentioned it in a previous post, it lost out to Borderlands IMHO.

I do believe CoD MW 1 is a superior game to MW 2 bust as mentioned it came over ten years ago so missed the window.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I quite liked Prey but not even a mention


I definitely would have given it my vote.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 22, 2019)

The best fps ever is called "Real life".


Joke a side, i chose metro last light out of these one.

But i will say far cry 5, metro exodus and off cause the crysis series has given me some great play throw.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 22, 2019)

no cysis 2 or 3 ? I thought they were good


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 22, 2019)

Vario said:


> I love Doom 3 as well.  F.E.A.R. too.  Metro 2033 for same reasons.  Going back a bit further, Thief the Dark Project.
> 
> Did not like Doom 2016 because I hated the bland arena levels, the kill everything in the room to continue repetitive nature, the fact that you can push a button to one shot melee, especially with the chainsaw, the shittiness of the plot (yes, doom guy doesnt' care about plot at beginning, 10 minutes later: hey lets trap you in an elevator with a robot for 5 minutes while he explains plot), the dumb collectibles everywhere.  I really hated the knockoff metal music and if you turned off the music there was no sound effects at all save for some vacuum cleaner noises from a few demons.  They were really lazy with the sound design.  The doom guy is a total edgelord that every 13 year old desires to be.  I grew out of that phase 2 decades ago so no thanks.  The graphics were pretty uninteresting.  The AI is a joke.  Circle and strafe.  If I wanted to play an arena game in singleplayer I'd go back to UT99's campaign.


Wow, I'm surprised to see someone who actually love Doom3! People kept saying its not 'Doom' because these people play way too much Brutal Doom. IMO Doom3 is moving with time, it introduces new way of telling stories (through PDA messages and voice message) plus interfacing terminal screens for punching codes and moving cranes etc. which back then in 2004 was pretty spectacular. Not to mention its dark and state of the art shadowing tech, coupled with EAX 4.0 sound effects really makes up the atmosphere. Stark contrast of Doom 2016 which was bright and colorful, not at all feels like Doom. And the arena style you mentioned is really not my cup of tea either. That is why the 2016 only comes in honorable mention for being the best FPS of recent times.


----------



## bug (Mar 22, 2019)

Imho what made Doom3 a failure was that because of high system requirements it couldn't handle more than a handful of enemies on screen at the same time. This was in stark contrast to previous Doom titles.
Then, there was the "little" things like the inability to use the flashlight and a weapon at the same time (eventually fixed), the heavy reliance of the scare element (that grew really tired, really quick) or that you could kill enemies faster with the flashlight than with the shotgun if you got up close.
The title was a showcase for things to come at the time, bu tot me it had no connection to Doom and it was pretty crappy game overall.


----------



## 64K (Mar 22, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to see someone who actually love Doom3! People kept saying its not 'Doom' because these people play way too much Brutal Doom. IMO Doom3 is moving with time, it introduces new way of telling stories (through PDA messages and voice message) plus interfacing terminal screens for punching codes and moving cranes etc. which back then in 2004 was pretty spectacular. Not to mention its dark and state of the art shadowing tech, coupled with EAX 4.0 sound effects really makes up the atmosphere. Stark contrast of Doom 2016 which was bright and colorful, not at all feels like Doom. And the arena style you mentioned is really not my cup of tea either. That is why the 2016 only comes in honorable mention for being the best FPS of recent times.



Doom 3 was a lot of fun for me. Best to play it late at night when everyone is in bed, turn all the lights off and crank up the volume. It had some really cool weapons also. My favorite was the Plasma Rifle.


----------



## Vario (Mar 22, 2019)

64K said:


> Doom 3 was a lot of fun for me. Best to play it late at night when everyone is in bed, turn all the lights off and crank up the volume. It had some really cool weapons also. My favorite was the Plasma Rifle.


I loved the Plasma rifle.  The sound effects for it were impressive.  Probably my favorite weapon of any game.
The Hell sections of the game were amazing with the floating walls.  Really otherworldly.
I also liked the flashlight versus gun.
I usually playthrough Doom 3 and RoE on Veteran or Nightmare once a year.  I have the disk copies of the original not the BFG garbage.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 22, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Fallout 4, Prey, Fallout New Vegas


Your right on two out of the three you picked, and yes I played all three. The one I disagree with is Fallout 4 and the repetitive drag it turned into for me with the fetch quests.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

Come to think of it... I actually have a new submission for best fps of the last decade, this one definitely does enter my personal top 3...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Come to think of it... I actually have a new submission for best fps of the last decade, this one definitely does enter my personal top 3...


this made me buy a 144hz monitor and 980ti frankly.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2019)

None of them but to just pick one i enjoyed Bioshock but that was much more about the story than any thing else.

Arma 1/2/3 be my favorite pick for a 1st person shooter, which i have enjoyed playing since original Operation Flashpoint was released. Only other would have to be Ghost Recon

As for Fallout i liked 3 until it came to playing the story lol.

Far Cry 3 was alright, ever since the Ghost Recon thing which happened some years ago now UBI have avoided giving people what they want.

TBH i am having a hard time finding what i would call a good game these days even more so when it comes to 1st person shooters.



Vayra86 said:


> Come to think of it... I actually have a new submission for best fps of the last decade, this one definitely does enter my personal top 3...



Now there's one i enjoyed and actually was worth a second play though at least.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> this made me buy a 144hz monitor and 980ti frankly.



To be fair on the OP it IS actually a First Person Choppa


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Come to think of it... I actually have a new submission for best fps of the last decade, this one definitely does enter my personal top 3...


Dayum, how did I miss thinking of that?! it is truly one of my all time favorites!!  I hated it when it came out, because I could not get onto the light pole from the warehouse in the very early game.  I put it away for 6 months and practiced my parkour in-game skills on Mirror's Edge.  I went back almost a year after and bam!  One of my alltime faves was born.  Now I will literally go back to a save ( I have two installations of it), and play an hour just to take it all in and love the brilliance.

In truth, it's a hybrid: FPS, RPG, Action game.  But it does it with flair and precision.  Love. This. Game!


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Dayum, how did I miss thinking of that?! it is truly one of my all time favorites!!  I hated it when it came out, because I could not get onto the light pole from the warehouse in the very early game.  I put it away for 6 months and practiced my parkour in-game skills on Dying Light.  I went back almost a year after and bam!  One of my alltime faves was born.  Now I will literally go back to a save ( I have two installations of it), and play an hour just to take it all in and love the brilliance.
> 
> In truth, it's a hybrid: FPS, RPG, Action game.  But it does it with flair and precision.  Love. This. Game!



Did you dive into the expansion? It kinda puts the whole experience on eleven 

You're right its not a pure shooter btw, in fact the actual shooting is limited at best. But yeah... it took me quite a while to feel safe at night in here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you dive into the expansion? It kinda puts the whole experience on eleven


Oh I did! It's actually my favorite area.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh I did! It's actually my favorite area.


god damn I crapped my pants (multiple times) clearing those nests in following.

this was a moment that left me frozen (0:30)


----------



## bug (Mar 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> god damn I crapped my pants (multiple times) clearing those nests in following.
> 
> this was a moment that left me frozen (0:30)


Man, what the poor thing ever did to you?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

Nests all scared the crap out of me!!  Volatiles were easier once I realized that stealthing and letting them pass me was an easy way to attack them from behind with a blade. At high level two swings and they were dead. 

They always absolutely freaked me out though!


----------



## Vario (Mar 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Come to think of it... I actually have a new submission for best fps of the last decade, this one definitely does enter my personal top 3...
> 
> *Dying Light*


The coop was very good.  Fun playthrough for me. "If momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy"


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 22, 2019)

I was going to mention Dying LIght too, complete gem of a game! Day and night cycle offering different threats, huge world to explore, parkour elements, melee and gun combat, great atmosphere and flankly looks pretty too! The Following expansion was the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 22, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nests all scared the crap out of me!!  Volatiles were easier once I realized that stealthing and letting them pass me was an easy way to attack them from behind with a blade. At high level two swings and they were dead.
> 
> They always absolutely freaked me out though!



I spent a whole evening testing out how to kill volatiles at night in vanilla. Eventually figured out that 'shotgun to the face' while sitting on an enclosed ledge was pretty effective. Many level ups followed...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 22, 2019)

I probably ruined dying light by playing through it on the ps4, with friends,but i did enjoy it.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 22, 2019)

Had not played Titanfall, yet. I thought it was just a mutiplayer game.


----------



## 64K (Mar 22, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Had not played Titanfall, yet. I thought it was just a mutiplayer game.



The first Titanfall is multiplayer only but Titanfall 2 also has a single player campaign.


----------



## garrick (Mar 22, 2019)

I really liked far cry 5 but i voted new order


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2019)

Dying Light wasn't a shooter.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Dying Light wasn't a shooter.



True but there are pistols and shotguns and crossbows if i remember right.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes, with relatively scare ammo.  It's an action game more than a shooter.


----------



## bug (Mar 22, 2019)

AsRock said:


> True but there are pistols and shotguns and crossbows if i remember right.


So this is now considered a FPS? The same as Serious Sam? :facepalm:


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 22, 2019)

Well it's first person, and you can shoot things. Not sure what more you guys need to know.

I love the games listed, but Dying Light is better.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 23, 2019)

metalfiber said:


> Had not played Titanfall, yet. I thought it was just a mutiplayer game.



Second one has a killer single player campaign, I need to thank @*rtwjunkie *for recommending it


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 23, 2019)

I quite surprised I don't see Metro Exodus in there, nor the original 2033 but so far Last Light gets the highest vote. Does anyone don't play Exodus yet? Or didn't like it?


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 23, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I quite surprised I don't see Metro Exodus in there, nor the original 2033 but so far Last Light gets the highest vote. Does anyone don't play Exodus yet? Or didn't like it?


It just came out, still new and I tried to keep it to one game per IP.


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 23, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Second one has a killer single player campaign, I need to thank @*rtwjunkie *for recommending it



Next month I'll give Titanfall 2 a shot then.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 23, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> It just came out, still new and I tried to keep it to one game per IP.


I see. Well if that so I prefer if you put something like 'Metro series' or 'Bioshock series' something like that.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 23, 2019)

Since we've started talking survival shooters, then it's also worth considering Alien Isolation. I think I replayed the main campaign at least 4 times. Overall - very pleasant experience, even though you don't actually do any serious shooting until the later parts of the game.



Apocalypsee said:


> I quite surprised I don't see Metro Exodus in there, nor the original 2033 but so far Last Light gets the highest vote. Does anyone don't play Exodus yet? Or didn't like it?


Very fresh, and from what I've heard so far - has some progression-stopping AI glitches, performance issues(non-RTX related) etc. I'd wait for a year and a couple of patches before even thinking about adding it to any top list.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, with relatively scare ammo.  It's an action game more than a shooter.


same as deus ex isn't a shooter but a stealth game.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> I probably ruined dying light by playing through it on the ps4, with friends,but i did enjoy it.


better play it on ps4 than not at all,but I gotta say the experience of freerunning on a pc @120 fps with ulmb is pretty intense and immersive,it felt almost real life to me.



metalfiber said:


> Had not played Titanfall, yet. I thought it was just a mutiplayer game.


tf2 has a short sp campaign but one worth playing.had some fun with it myself


----------



## metalfiber (Mar 23, 2019)

> Very fresh, and from what I've heard so far - has some progression-stopping AI glitches, performance issues(non-RTX related) etc. I'd wait for a year and a couple of patches before even thinking about adding it to any top list.



I played though Metro Exodus twice and i did not run across one bug or hiccup. If it was in the list i would have chose it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> same as deus ex isn't a shooter but a stealth game.
> 
> 
> better play it on ps4 than not at all,but I gotta say the experience of freerunning on a pc @120 fps with ulmb is pretty intense and immersive,it felt almost real life to me.
> ...


Well after being a high Hz denier I tried overclcking  my monitor, it won't do much best would be 85Hz at 1440p but I noticed a big enough difference that it's informed my next monitor purchase.
That's unfortunately a three year plan since I got this monitor not long ago and in three years 4k high fps should be more achievable.

Loving farcry 5 atm i was churning through ghost recon Wildlands but a third of the way in it's getting so samey, it's lost me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well after being a high Hz denier I tried overclcking  my monitor, it won't do much best would be 85Hz at 1440p but I noticed a big enough difference that it's informed my next monitor purchase.
> That's unfortunately a three year plan since I got this monitor not long ago and in three years 4k high fps should be more achievable.
> 
> Loving farcry 5 atm i was churning through ghost recon Wildlands but a third of the way in it's getting so samey, it's lost me.



GR Wildlands should be played as an 'explore Bolivia' simulator. When you're bored from the sightseeing, start shooting  Works like a charm for me, every time I get back into it for an hour or two. I recognize what you're saying though, there's a lot to do and most of it is the same thing.

Glad to see you joined the high hz darkside  Prepare to waste even more money on GPU.


----------



## Manoa (Mar 23, 2019)

quake 2 evolved and doom 3


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 23, 2019)

I voted Bioshock Infinite for bringing a good story (that game should've even be a shooter), Doom for being a proper shooter (like Duke Nukem Forever should have been), and Wolfenstein, because, SJW or not, it is the grandfather of all.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 23, 2019)

The metro series are by far the best single player games I have played since halflife was still getting updates.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 23, 2019)

vega22 said:


> The metro series are by far the best single player games I have played since halflife was still getting updates.


Great avatar!


----------



## Flogger23m (Mar 23, 2019)

Amazed to see Doom winning. I thought it was one of the most boring games I've played in many years. Boring gameplay, no story and nothing really stood out. The graphics and performance was good but Wolfenstien was similar and blew Doom out of the water in every other way possible.

I voted for Deus Ex Human Revolution. Fun gameplay, excellent story, and enough choice in play style  and approach while not becoming an open world grind.


----------



## Vario (Mar 23, 2019)

Flogger23m said:


> Amazed to see Doom winning. I thought it was one of the most boring games I've played in many years. Boring gameplay, no story and nothing really stood out. The graphics and performance was good but Wolfenstien was similar and blew Doom out of the water in every other way possible.


I couldn't even bring myself to finish it.  1 hour in and I quit.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 23, 2019)

Flogger23m said:


> Amazed to see Doom winning.


It's a FPS the same as Serious Sam franchise so don't expect it to be story driven.


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 23, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> It's a FPS the same as Serious Sam franchise so don't expect it to be story driven.



Doom 3 had quite the lore, I loved reading the PDA's that expanded upon the lore and the history of the moon base. I wouldn't say that the entire franchise is Serious Samy, they just decided to bin storytelling after Doom 3


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 23, 2019)

its just that it has guns that feel like cheesy air-soft guns, and enemies that act like you're shooting them with airsoft guns.  the original doom/2 guns felt GREAT ... i mean the double barrel shotgun in that game - BOOM and the guy would fly backwards 20ft.  It was great.

Now it's - run into a room - 50 dudes spawn... run around shooting them in the face 500 times then punching them, then proceed to the next room.

snoozefest.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 23, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Now it's - run into a room - 50 dudes spawn... run around shooting them in the face 500 times then punching them, then proceed to the next room.


That's likely why I haven't bothered to go back playing it since the last attempt.


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 23, 2019)

Doom is the best FPS from that list and the only one I wanted to beat in a single session.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2019)

Vario said:


> I couldn't even bring myself to finish it.  1 hour in and I quit.



Sounds a lot like my experience...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 23, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sounds a lot like my experience...



^ this. BF1, and Farcry 2 are the only FPS i've ever "meh" quit like that.


----------



## Vario (Mar 23, 2019)

I was really disappointed when I got the chainsaw, and then click a single button and it automatically instakills a hell knight.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 24, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Farcry 2 are the only FPS i've ever "meh" quit like that.


I haven't bothered with purchasing anything Far Cry since Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon because nothing about the sequels has managed to get my attention.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

Hmm, no mention of Stalker? That really cheekis my breekis.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 24, 2019)

DooM 2016 was the only thing that really captured me after Crysis. Specially in nightmare difficulty, it was a treat of a game!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 24, 2019)

things I like about doom 2016:
-atmosphere
-visual design
-graphics
-music
-pace
-variety of guns and fire modes

what could be a lot better is the overall formula of the game.power up and kill more enemies,then power up and kill even more.to me it's just too predictable.

it's a great 8/10 game,but it's nowehere near being the best.far cry 3 and prey were both much better.as for a fast paced shooter I personally prefer shadow warrior 2 over doom and would also pick dying light as a much better game overall despite it's mostly melee.


also,no mention for any of the dead space games ?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 24, 2019)

hat said:


> Hmm, no mention of Stalker? That really cheekis my breekis.



Crap, you're right, its borderline 10 years


----------



## Vario (Mar 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> also,no mention for any of the dead space games ?



3rd person.  Same reason I can't really nominate Spec Ops the Line, though I would love to.

I really liked Hard Reset Extended Edition but it isn't for everyone. https://store.steampowered.com/app/98400/Hard_Reset_Extended_Edition/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 24, 2019)

Vario said:


> 3rd person.  Same reason I can't really nominate Spec Ops the Line, though I would love to.
> 
> I really liked Hard Reset Extended Edition but it isn't for everyone. https://store.steampowered.com/app/98400/Hard_Reset_Extended_Edition/


ah,that's right.
we need a new thread.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Mar 24, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I love Doom 3 though it’s not a popular opinion.



Well...  looks like DOOM just needed a little encouragement to get people out into the open.  I never mind standing out of the crowd, eventually the crowd catches up, ...or not


----------



## Vario (Mar 24, 2019)

yakk said:


> Well...  looks like DOOM just needed a little encouragement to get people out into the open.  I never mind standing out of the crowd, eventually the crowd catches up, ...or not


A full campaign coop would have made '16 decent.  I'd probably manage to sit through it if that was done.


----------



## TheOne (Mar 24, 2019)

I would say BioShock Infinite and Doom, Metro is a good game, but its voice acting needs work.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 24, 2019)

Now I'm interested in Metro, I blame all of you.
I hope the old 270x can run them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Now I'm interested in Metro, I blame all of you.
> I hope the old 270x can run them.



just got metro 2033 redux and Last light to play


----------



## siluro818 (Mar 24, 2019)

Out of the listed ones it's Wolfenstein, Doom & Titanfall 2 for me. Deus Ex: HR is amazing but it's not a shooter and the same kind of applies to Metro - it's far closer to a first-person survival horror than a proper FPS game. Bioshock Infinite could have been a masterpiece if they made an adventure game with that story, but flat out sucks as a shooter...


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 24, 2019)

I voted for DOOM, since the shooting just felt better than the other half of the list of games I played, BioShock Infinite would be my 2nd, Wolfenstein: New Order my 3rd and Metro LL to be my 4th.

There's just something simple and primal about the new reboot, its so good I picked out and played the mods that convert original Doom I and II with its weapons. The music is the icing on the cake, it is very rare for me to like the entirety of an OST, but every time I heard it, I get so much motivation, it wakes up the Doomslayer in me. 

I have enjoyed Borderlands 2 through and through, I even forced my friend to play it in Co-op, but he couldn't burden a second playthrough, due to having not much content after beating all of the DLC's. I think he much enjoyed Dying Light over BD2 because of the game mechanics, I mean dude, which game has parkour and grappling hooks?

Far Cry 3 was one of the first games that I played post-Crysis, and I found it to be enjoyable due to having RPG elements in it, and of course the story was something I haven't seen ever in my life at that point and for me it was so over the top, I just wanted to be in that setting myself.

I would nominate the S.T.A.L.K.E.R series to have some of the worst shooting mechanics ever. In the vanilla state, the bullets half of the time don't go where you shoot, you really have to get the guns in good condition to take full advantage of them. With mods though, it is THE most immersive experience I have had. I played Call of Chernobyl mod in 10 hour sittings. Only something modded Skyrim or Fallout could achieve to keep me that engaged.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

I found Stalker gunplay... fairly reasonable, given the setting. Who actually has properly working, true shooting weapons in an apocalyptic wasteland filled with anomalies that can kill you a lot? It's not until you get actual decent weapons, like, the TRS-301 at least (hopefully you found a scope somewhere), where guns actually become accurate.

Gameplay wise, it sucks that there were no technicians in SoC, but I found it more realistic than finding the Zone littered with expert gunsmiths who can turn an ordinary broken AK into a sniper rifle. I think it would be far more likely to find people cleaning shitty weapons with like, a vodka soaked rag tied to a stick or something. Or maybe even ordinary water. Can't waste the vodka!


----------



## tvamos (Mar 24, 2019)

Vario said:


> 3rd person.  Same reason I can't really nominate Spec Ops the Line, though I would love to.
> 
> I really liked Hard Reset Extended Edition but it isn't for everyone. https://store.steampowered.com/app/98400/Hard_Reset_Extended_Edition/


Shit, I forgot that SpecOps:TheLine was third person, I mentioned it earlier in this thread, thinking it was fps.


----------



## 64K (Mar 25, 2019)

2004 was a good year for games. We got Riddick and KOTOR 2


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 25, 2019)

the far cry games at high FPS are a completely different experience since 3....  3/Blood Dragon/4/5 - of all the shooting games the guns in far cry are my favorites.  Completely over the top and very cool...  Blood Dragon is what Duke Nukem should have been lol.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like the big winners are Doom, Metro, and Bioshock

I posted a new poll for RPGs
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...pc-rpg-games-of-the-last-10-ish-years.254123/


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 20, 2019)

duke nukem forever, no?



potato580+ said:


> duke nukem forever, no?


okey then my vote goes to bioshock


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> duke nukem forever, no?



I like DNF. I had a couple of bugs so had to restart a level but other than that I have no problems with it.
Duke Nukem Forever and Syndicate (2012) were bashed a lot but I like them, had a lot of fun.

As for the list, I played none of those games nor have any desire to do so lol.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 25, 2019)

out of this list its Bioshock infinite for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 25, 2019)

hat said:


> I found Stalker gunplay... fairly reasonable, given the setting. Who actually has properly working, true shooting weapons in an apocalyptic wasteland filled with anomalies that can kill you a lot? It's not until you get actual decent weapons, like, the TRS-301 at least (hopefully you found a scope somewhere), where guns actually become accurate.
> 
> Gameplay wise, it sucks that there were no technicians in SoC, but I found it more realistic than finding the Zone littered with expert gunsmiths who can turn an ordinary broken AK into a sniper rifle. I think it would be far more likely to find people cleaning shitty weapons with like, a vodka soaked rag tied to a stick or something. Or maybe even ordinary water. Can't waste the vodka!



Bit late and tiny touch of necro but if that is the case you need to look at the Misery Mod for Stalker CoP. You want to get by on scraps and leftovers, this is your game  I'll say this... I didn't last. Going is slow, hard, but oh so rewarding. Even just finding a box of ammo can become a moment of euphoria


----------



## Drone (Nov 7, 2019)

Stalker Ray of Hope gonna be online co-op stalker game. Sounds and looks pretty interesting. Release date not announced yet.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2019)

Far Cry 3 without a doubt! Doom takes the second place


----------

